# I am looking to start my own tee shirt business and i need to network with some artists to design my ideas. Where do i begin?



## rh2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am looking to start my own tee shirt business and i need to network with some artists to design my ideas. Where do i begin?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a lot of designer portfolios at Free Creative Job Listings and Portfolios | Foalio


----------



## rh2 (Feb 6, 2008)

rh2 said:


> I am looking to start my own tee shirt business and i need to network with some artists to design my ideas. Where do i begin?


 just some artwork in general


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

PM me and I'll have a look.
I can give you good deals for vector.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Please have a look here & email me if you like! https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
nzgraham[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Depends what you're looking for. Check me out - : DOOOM


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 5 artists on staff that can create all most anything. What we need is detailed info on what you need in regards to your art project. 


Things to consider about your artwork


We require 50% down before we do any work. Feel free to request portfolios from artist to help you in your Artist selection.
What is it that you want, be detailed, spell it out this makes the artist life much easier and will reduce cost if you are paying by the hour.
Color scheme what colors do you want to use for your image.
Usage rights, full usage right can be expensive to get from some artist. But for some of my guys getting full usage rights is not even a issue so make sure you consider this. 
Budget don’t say you don’t know, you know what you will not pay so use that at a starting point when picking your budget
Time frame, if you need the artwork Friday it is better if we get all the info before Thursday. Please consider revisions time when setting a due date.
What file format do you need the final image to be in?
We aim for 72 hour turnarounds on all jobs, in a perfect world this will always happen but in the real world things happen. If it is a absolute must you get your artwork on a certain date we can tag your job as a Mercury Bumping it to the top of our priority list for a small fee.
If you are tired of getting the run around from artist and know that you must pay for quality work done at high quality standards send us a E-mail and we will get right on your project. [email protected]


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

rh2 said:


> just some artwork in general


Nothing personal but if this is as far as you have gone in defining your business you need to stop and really evaluate this in much more detail. 

Getting designs/designers is the easiest part. Creating a niche, sales/marketing is much much more difficult.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

May I suggest you first decide on exactly the market you are planning to enter into. For example, Are you going to offer a clothing line to skydivers specifically? Are you trying to create a brand name within that market? Are you going to sell to big name outlets (J.C. Penny's)? Are you opening up a brick and mortar in your local community? Are you going to sell skydiving designs to skydiving schools' gift shops? YOur target market determines the kind of designs you will want to get.

Your business plan will dictate your market, what is your business plan and how to you plan to grow in the next 3 years?


----------

